# I need some RAM for a PC3200..what about this?



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi all

I'm need some RAM and I found a deal for this mobo concerned: MS-6743G-LS (Intel 865GM2-LS)

It supports Dual Channel so I found 2 of these being sold in a pair for it: Corsair 512MB DDR400 or this Corsair 1x1GB DDR400

Right now I have nothing in it as the RAM sticks I have purchased are not compatible and the one that is, gives 1500+ errors in MemeTest86  

What I wanted to know... Corsair is supposed to be a very good make so thats fine, but the first RAM showed 64Mx64 reading and a 32Mx8 reading... :4-dontkno 

Do I take the latter one and count this module to be 16 chips/double sided and two rank, i.e. needing only one side to make one rank of 64-bit, so 256MB each rank hence Low Density?
So whats the first reading count for...is it to show the speed of chip to reach DDR400? (don't have a clue)

Thank you for any all the help and comments on these modules.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Corsair is excellent memory....just go to their website and look up your mobo, they will tell you what is compatible and what is not in their product line-up (Mushkin and a few others also have this on their respective sites), you can also check your mobo manual for the memory QVL (qualified vendor list) it will list all the memory that the mobo mfg has tested and found to be compatible with your mobo at the time of its release, an updated qvl may be on the mobo mfg's website As for your question about memory density....here is an artical that should explain everything you want to know. http://www.techsupportforum.com/


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Just be careful because some board manufacturers say NOT to use more chips per card than XX where XX is the total number of memory chips per face or per card .... so make sure it's compatable with instruction as per manual.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks to both of you.

Yes my mobo supports this manufacturer. The deal I got is pretty cheap. £30 with the 1GB module I linked above from a friend 

My manual doesn't say anything about not using a certain amount of chips per side. I have tried that double sided modules don't work on my board though. High or Low density, it doesn't matter. They won't work and its odd because the mobo has only been used 8-9 times before.

I've read the link about High/Low density and I've talked much with crazijoe over this as well. However I haven't received a reply to my last query in the thread he was dealing with which dealt with this same problem. This:



> What I wanted to know... Corsair is supposed to be a very good make so thats fine, but the first RAM showed a 64Mx64 reading and a 32Mx8 reading on this linked website...


Why both?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Kalim,
I think the 32Mx8 DRAMs is an unintential add in by Mwave. I checked the part number a the corsair website and the 64Mx64 is correct.

Since the MS-6743G-LS is a dual channel board, you should try and take advantage of this configuration and get a dual channel kit. Do not get individual modules as this may lead to problems.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Ok thanks Crazijoe. Will follow your advice and get a Corsair 2x1GB DDR400 kit. 

I'll let you know how it goes (have to yet tell the friend to send it over from cross borders etc).


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Guys, sorry to bother you again but I've come across another obstacle. Its guna have to be an image now, as its speaks better than I can in 1000 posts









My mobo is this for the upteenth time: MS-6743G-LS (Intel 865GM2-LS)

*Please read this and reply if you can. Thanks*
From mobo manual and site:










*I have another useful addition to make I'd love a clarification of*










What do all these mean for exactly? I'm getting more and more confused here.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

People, to add to my confusion I contacted Crucial Technical Department regarding a memory module of Corsair that I had been recommended by their online scan. 

I understand the 64M x 64 clearly and the math. 

Whats contradicting is this:


crazijoe said:


> First rule, Double sided memory is not always low density modules. High density modules can have 16 chips (8 on each side).





Crucial memory tech said:


> It shows that the parts that are compatible with your motherboard can either come in high and low density. 16-chip modules are low density while 8-chip modules are high density. When you see 64x64, that is the size of the memory, which in this case is a 512MB module. The math is that you multiply 64x64/8.










I'm going deeper under ground!

I hope you can see the contradictions and be of help  I need some memory and now I'm stuck because my mobo has NOT accepted double sided memory, whether high or low density. It however has accepted single sided memory. I don't know what is wrong..I have 4 RAM modules waiting but it won't accept any of them on any slot!!

Help!


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Clear the cmos (remember to write down your bios settings first if you don't know them by heart) then put in the first two modules in both green slots or both blue...boot up and see what happens. According to your graphic, your mobo supports both single and double sided dimms. If it boots up then set your bios settings back and save...reboot, you may need to bump the memory voltage (ddr ref voltage) up to 2.7 or 2.75 using the new memory


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you twajetmech! A qs: why is my mobo spec saying only DDR266/333/400 when my FSB is 533MHz?

Is not the DDR value double the FSB value? I mean in my other PC's one has memory bus speed at 100MHz so I can run DDR 200MHz as it should.

Meaning, if my real FSB rate is 100Mhz, my double data rate, effective in single channel mode should be 200MHz right? 
So in this case, with my 533MHz FSB it should be DDR1066 shouldn't it not DDR333 PC3200? :4-dontkno

Just seems to always have a loop hole thats contradictory.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Have a look at this, it should answer every question you have on memory !
http://www.corsairmicro.com/memory_basics/153707/index.html


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Damn right it has! Oh man, the question I had was based on a misleading and WRONG article I had recently read written by a pro tech about RAM. I thought exactly like it said in the link, that memory bus was different to FSB but the article I read explicitly stated that they are both one and the same with different names and that FSB is how DDR is worked out! It even did all the calculations using this flawed method. That confused me as I found examples totally contradicting this. Now I could sum up that my actual memory bus speed, MUST be 200MHz max.

Thank you once again.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Kalim said:


> Damn right it has! Oh man, the question I had was based on a misleading and WRONG article I had recently read written by a pro tech about RAM.


Was this an article that I have written?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> Was this an article that I have written?


No it wasn't 

Guys, I've found out that its not my RAM thats making the CPU beeeeeeeeep!

I've got into the BIOS setup once, and I've checked the voltages and the RAM. The memory bus is maximum at 165MHz!

The VCore ... wait for this ......was at 1.34v !!!! :upset: 

Now the next time I switched it on, the monitor didn't switch on although the CPU etc was running. I'm running the monitor here right now perfectly.

This is leading me to conclude that my PSU is naft!

Any other suggestions/comments welcome.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

The cpu can control the voltage if the BIOS isn't set to force a different value.
There's an IC on every motherboard that is responsible for controlling the core voltage. The CPU will have certain pins set to logic "0" that will define basic parameters for voltage speed etc. This can be overidden by settings in BIOS.
Double check that BIOS hasn't been altered for overclocking.

On most motherboards there is a long line of Capacitors which total about 1500uF (and frequently are the first to suffer the domed or swollen capacitor syndrome). These are critical in maintaining the CPU core voltage at the correct level & current for the CPU. They are frequently found close to the CPU. On older mobos with Slot I cards they were the caps that lined the side of the slot.
When the CPU is inserted, pins on the socket will take a ground signal from the CPU to force an IC, if BIOS allows, to regulate voltage at the recommended value. If BIOS has been tampered with, the voltage can be altered.
On older mobo's jumpers were altered to change this setting.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm not guna lie... I did change the VCore to 1.4v and the memory bus was previously set at 133MHz but I bumped that up to 165MHz.

The CPU temperature, when I switched it on was reading 55C constant and the system was at 32C. This was in the BIOS setup BTW. With everything being fine, I don't really know whats causing my RAM to not be accepted, why the beeeeeeeeps are being returned o startup being very intermittent and why the monitor will at times power on perfectly but at other times is showing a black blank screen after taking a while to show up.Its the same monitor I run on this system and there's noting wrong with it at all!

Very weird and I'm confused but yes, thanks.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You are messing the settings in the BIOS. IF you are not comfortable with overclocking, these setting should not be messed with. I have seen I have seen plenty of components suffer because of stress related testing and overclocking.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

The capacitors are fine BTW, just checked. So is the socket, the paste, the heatsink, the CPU fan, all the cables and connectors, the IDE's, the power supply cables, the monitor, the RAM ...; so I don't really know what else to check. I have a 2.8GHz 2GB RAM system here just lying unused but 8-9 times in 2 years for bout 30minutes maximum. 

I've changed nothing on it that previously made it work apart from removing the RAm that was in there as it gave me BSoD's due to having +1500 errors in MemTest86.

But now, even with that same ram stick which usually allowed me to bootup, I get these same errors at times, and at a few others I don't. Somethings wrong... 

If I can power it up with the screen, I'd like to run some testing software from UBCD.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I've overlocked before, quite a few times. I'm only bumped up the voltage here 0.5v not the memory bus, and my mobo is overlockerable as said in the manual. My system has a memory bus of 166MHz max. Thats what I chose instead of the lower value. I didn't mess with the CAS the CL etc.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Kalim said:


> *I've changed nothing on it that previously made it work *apart from removing the RAm that was in there as it gave me BSoD's due to having +1500 errors in MemTest86.


NOTHING :grin: except that you have made changes to the BIOS which MIGHT be causing all your problems. 

Go back to the beginning. RESET your Bios settings to their default state, do not play around with any BIOS settings any more ... and then see whether the PC starts to behave with any modicum of normality. The mfr's warn that overclocking can damage your Mobo. I remember trying to overclock and winding up with just a black screen.Luckily it was recoverable. It's not just what the mobo can do but what EVERY device can do that is plugged into your mobo as well.

Don't experiment with a sick patient get him 100% in good health first so that he can endure the next bout of torture, otherwise a quick burial will be required. Not to mention that after spending out lots of cash for various parts, it will be a bit horrendous to see that it goes up in smoke.

You're doing a good job by the way, keeping us on our toes and yourself "off the streets" :grin: :4-cheers: heres power to your elbow and careful as you go.

When you have proven that your PC is a workable unit, start again, but at least note all BIOS settings so that you have your starting reference point.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks.

I can't get into my BIOS setup to change to default from there and get the values that are already set there. For this reason I'm hesitating to clear the CMOS. When I changed it back to 133MHz and 1.34V it still gave me the beeps when inserting RAM but I didn't get a blank black screen. So I'm kinda stuck but I think I've reset it before and the default settings are correct. I'm not sure...

I like to experiment and push it a little... not me, others obviously :grin: 

Thanks once again. Much appreciated.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Kalim said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I can't get into my BIOS setup to change to default from there and get the values that are already set there. For this reason I'm hesitating to clear the CMOS. When I changed it back to 133MHz and 1.34V it still gave me the beeps when inserting RAM but I didn't get a blank black screen. So I'm kinda stuck but I think I've reset it before and the default settings are correct. I'm not sure...
> 
> ...


you have a couple of choices, the battery or go into BIOS and hit F6 or F7 can't remember off hand but theres a help file on one side that will tell you. You may not need to do all pages, just the pages that are affected by power management, overclocking and the like. It could even be your changes that cause your previous memory to error or DIE!!
try hard to put everything back in order. If you have a LPT printer, hit print screen on each page to get a hardcopy printout of default settings. You'll have to visit all pages and print each screen every time but you can use them a s a basis for future experiments and notifications. Use a pencil to mark what you changed and when! It's easier to get back a stage then when it all collapses on you.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Jee thanks Done_Fishin.

Gosh I have too many options in this BIOS setup!!

No LPT print either  I can't get a screen to show up at all. Which means without the default settings.. I'll have to move the jumpers and clear it that way instead :upset:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

More help!

Its on 1.34v now and 165MHz (although I don't see the difference the latter should make if my mobo supports it anyway) so I managed to get back into it but after shutting down and startup, the processor runs, the fan and HDD runs - but the monitor does NOT switch on at all! It just stays blank as in the type where when you have power save options set, the monitor power light will be on but your monitor screen will be off. This is what I get now and no beeps anymore ironically. If it comes on (once it did) it returns a black blank screen!

Anyone able to help here? :upset:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

at this point in time I am thinking that your CPU or mobo has fried. 
when the overclocking goes too high, things get too hot. Semiconductors are made from silicon, which is the basis for glass. When glass is cold it doesn't conduct electricity.If you heat it up it will conduct electricity. When it gets too hot inside an electronic component it goes short circuit before it goes open circuit. 
I would suggest that you start back at the beginning now figuring out what will work and what not.
Judging by other threads where I have been involved, I suspect that overclocking has burnt out your Northbridge. Remove your RAM and see if you get beeps. If no beeps I suggest you look for a replacement motherboard.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Kalim said:


> More help!
> 
> Its on 1.34v now and 165MHz (although I don't see the difference the latter should make if my mobo supports it anyway)


If you put nitro in a street car and take it for a run, at normal speeds and acceleration, you will probably get the car back home and be able to use t again the following day. Just how long it will run I don't know nor would hazard to guess. However if you decide to "race" that car it will probabaly tear the engine apart, maybe overheat within minutes if you haven't taken precautions and matched the fuel with the engine, gearbox, even tyres ... oh yeah & brakes!!

Preparation is about 80% of any project. Research, learn, digest & understand then start to play. If you are prepared you will know that each component in a system has its limitations and where approximately the limitations are.
It's an expensive hobby when you want to experiment, better do it when someone else is paying ..


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

For a 2.8 cpu I would have expected the cpu voltage to be about 1.45V to 1.55 volts (for a northwood) Set your memory timings to 3-4-4-8 @ ddr ref volts to 2.7-2.75 put the fsb back to 133, thats the correct setting for a 533 (133 X 4) fsb cpu....I think the reason it wont post is that at at 166 (667 fsb) its overclocked too high


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Done_Fishin, I kept a very close eye on the temperature when I changed the voltage. The voltage at 1.4 is supposed to be safe for my CPU. As I posted earlier, the temps were very good I even touched the heatsink straight after shut down to check. Cool as ice. I never ran it past the BIOS after the changes were made and only booted it once as well for 20 seconds, only. If it fried, I wouldn't get it working nor the "beep" of POST at the start. I do. I really don't think its fried at all. I get beeps with the RAM that was incompatible before and I don't get any beeps now but the POST beep with the compatible one. That would show that its still there although redundant. 

twajetmech, my memory timings are set by the SPD to 3-4-4-8 but the memory bus is still @ 165MHz because I can't get in to BIOS setup! Meaning I can't get a screen on to be able to press Del and get into it :upset:

Thats my main problem.

I've checked other components and they seem perfect, seriously (with the naked eye). I'm removing the battery now, last resort.

Thanks much.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

OK, keep us apprised, I believe once you get into the bios and set the fsb to 133 you'll post just fine....try holding the del key or which ever key gets you into the bios when you press the power button and hold it for 4 sec...if you have a any chance of getting into the bios that should do it


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I've reset it now and read the 109 page manual :sigh:. The voltages it gave as an option for my motherboard were: CPU Vcore Adjust



> This item specifies the voltage of CPU Vcore. Setting options: 1.425, 1.45, 1.
> 475,1.5, 1.525, 1.55, 1.575, 1.6, 1.625, 1.65, 1.675, 1.7, 1.725, 1.75, 1.775,
> and 1.8.


As you can see. I was wayyyy under par with 1.40v

I'm trying it right now. Thanks and wish me luck cus I need some now


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Good Luck !


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Haha it worked!! Good work guys, I told ya it could not have been fried.









I reset it through the jumpers and although it deleted/changed all the manual configs and I had no way of knowing them as I haven't looked at the computer since 2 years, vague memory and couldn't remember the settings; I've set many mobo's up before so I thought why not. Did it and its on. 

I've set the settings to how they should be apart from the Vcore adjust. Now I've just seen the default values load up and rightly as the manual said, the mimum it loaded up was 1.475V








Which means that the guy who built it 2/12 years back or so set it completely wrong at 1.34V! And my move was better than his, although increasing the memory clock wasn't. That is what caused this.

Here are the readings it gave now after watching it for 15 minutes:

```
Phoenix - Award BIOS
PC Health Status

CPU Warning Temp 70C (I set this)
Current Temp 56C/132F
C. System Temp 30C/86F
C CPU Fan speed 2596 RPM

Vcore (V) : 1.29-1.31V
VTT (V) : 1.53-1.55V
3.3V : 3.28V
+5V : 5.13-5.16V
+12V : +11.97-12.01V
-12V : -11.95-12.01V
VBAT (V) 2.91V (should be near 3.3 I think)
5VSB 4.96V

CPU Vcore Adjust 1.475V
```
Which is as the manual reads: "_CPU Vcore Adjust
This item specifies the voltage of CPU Vcore. Setting options: 1.425, 1.45, 1.475,1.5, 1.525, 1.55, 1.575, 1.6, 1.625, 1.65, 1.675, 1.7, 1.725, 1.75, 1.775 and 1.8."_
This is where I mucked up and the options:



Enough! Now back to the RAM issue (sorry not letting you off that easily







)

Why does the mobo not accept double sided RAM whether High or Low density, which the motherboard manual says it does! 









As a treat for you people here's a shot of my desktop:




Thank you!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Kalim,
In one of your earlier post you staed that your system would not work with single sided memory. 

Exactly what memory are you trying to use on this MB?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratualtions Kalim

I am wondering why you bother asking us at all actually, it seems that there's a lot of data coming our way after you fix it yourself. Hindsight is always nice but when missing half the facts it's difficult to follow whats going on. Yes I agree that overclocking can cause your problems and I'm really glad you managed to figure a way to get in and fix it.
Now if you would fix your next problem and mail us the cure when you finish ... :grin:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Congratulations ! However if you are using the Corsair memory then they are double sided and low density memory modules !


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> Kalim,
> In one of your earlier post you staed that your system would not work with single sided memory.
> 
> Exactly what memory are you trying to use on this MB?


Yes. At first single sided nor double sided worked. Later, ONLY single sided low density RAM worked nothing else. Thats my current position and I have 4 spare RAM sticks that are compatible with my mobo but are not working with it right now. 
Keep in mind on this site so far, I've posted in regards to three different mobos' BTW, and this one, I posted about here and the _"I don't understand High/Low density_" thread. I understand your confusion as a reader. :tongue: 

The RAM I'm testing with has been listed on my mobo manufac. site as having been tested and recommended: Corsair 512MB DDR PC3200 (VS512MB400)



Done_Fishin said:


> Congratualtions Kalim
> 
> I am wondering why you bother asking us at all actually, it seems that there's a lot of data coming our way after you fix it yourself. Hindsight is always nice but when missing half the facts it's difficult to follow whats going on. Yes I agree that overclocking can cause your problems and I'm really glad you managed to figure a way to get in and fix it.
> Now if you would fix your next problem and mail us the cure when you finish ... :grin:


I ask you and if you can't solve the issue I continue trying on the sly myself. When success is reaped I notify you with description rather than making a bland post and you not knowing what happened and why. Heck have you never read the length in my posts yet! :grin: 

I have no clue how to fix this, thats why I'm asking. I try all the standard diagnostics I can think of before posting. But but you people are more cputa intensive than me, so I trust you'd know much better and more :wink: 

Anyway.. any idea's for the problem?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Errr rather many thanks to you all. A classic bunch. I don't think I'd be at a stage near this if I hadn't got any answers.... Rather I'd have given it away in angst.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Chances are your memory didn't work because you needed to up the ddr ref voltage to 2.7V along with the cpu voltage. The Vbat is the charge on the cmos battery...it should be 3V plus or minus 10%


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks.

Hmmm. I have it set to automatic though, should it not just auto-detect and adjust?

I've tried a 512MB PC2100 (high density), 1GB PC2700 (1xhigh and 1xlow density), 256MB PC2100 (high density) and they do not work producing the same beeps. The only one that works is the old one I'm ready to throw away PC2700 256MB low density with 1500+ errors in Memtest86 @ test 5!!

The DDR volt on all these is 2.5V as my mobo takes without adjustment.

I'm very confused on this one


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

You are currently using the Corsair 2 x 1024 pc3200 correct....if you put in any of the other modules you'd have to change the fsb and memory settings for it to work....they are of differing speeds, timings and voltage requirements. Also remember you cannot mix the various modules for compatability reasons. Setting the ddr ref to auto will normally set the voltage to 2.6V...if it works at that and is stable leave it alone.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Since you are finding thatn the original is now working how about letting it run with memtest, now that you've reset your system to almost a normal working system. If it passes memtest then try using the systm and see if its stable when running a game or just some simple web browsing etc at first.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

> You are currently using the Corsair 2 x 1024 pc3200 correct....if you put in any of the other modules you'd have to change the fsb and memory settings for it to work....they are of differing speeds, timings and voltage requirements. Also remember you cannot mix the various modules for compatability reasons. Setting the ddr ref to auto will normally set the voltage to 2.6V...if it works at that and is stable leave it alone.


Close.. Corsair PC3200 512MB x 4 
OK. I have around 8-9 modules of RAM at my disposal here. All are DDR and the motherboard manual states them as compatible. Period

As I quoted before it says:
*4 Banks of 2 Slots, max 4GB DIMM
*DDR266, 333, 400
*High or Low density
*Single or Dual Channel
*Single or Double sided

I've spoken to crucial techs and they reiterated this.

Set to auto-detect and default by SPD...

If I insert any one of the Corsair DDR400 512MB, in any config, I get beeeeeeeep at POST!

If I insert any one of the others, in any config I get beeeep!

APART from one: Samsung 256MB PC2700, low density, single sided.

Why I can't run the PC2700 that works is, because it was the source of my BSoD's that ruined my OS.

So I'm clueless as to the resolution. This *should* be accepted as on the mobo manu's saying.

A saga of endless problems!
















Thanks for all the help BTW.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> Since you are finding thatn the original is now working how about letting it run with memtest, now that you've reset your system to almost a normal working system. If it passes memtest then try using the systm and see if its stable when running a game or just some simple web browsing etc at first.


It doesn't even pass test #5

Even if it did, I need at least 1GB on this system rather than the PC2700 256MB.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you tried the memory in another computer?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

crazijoe said:


> Have you tried the memory in another computer?


Yes. They work perfectly and are new, unused.

EDIT: If you're referring to the corrupt module then ditto to that as well. It shows the same amount of errors on one other system I've tried it on (this PC I'm using right now)


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Have you compared the difference between the characteristics of the one type that doesn't give a beep to the type that do?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Then its a bad module, simple as that


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Kalim said:


> Yes. They work perfectly and are new, unused.
> 
> EDIT: If you're referring to the corrupt module then ditto to that as well. It shows the same amount of errors on one other system I've tried it on (this PC I'm using right now)


I would have to say this is a bad motherboard issue.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I now have new apperciation for the Asus crash free bios !


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Haha I caught the replies. Jeez thanks 
In reverse order...


crazijoe said:


> I would have to say this is a bad motherboard issue.


Oh no! Really? How can I be sure before I throw it away then? Bear in mind its not been used.


twajetmech said:


> Then its a bad module, simple as that


Well that one is definitely bad. But what about the others that have zero errors and work fine on other systems?


Done_Fishin said:


> Have you compared the difference between the characteristics of the one type that doesn't give a beep to the type that do?


I have with one yes, not the others.

*PC2700 256MB (works) vs PC2700 256MB (doesn't work)*

Samsung vs Samsung
Single sided vs Double sided
Low density vs High density
2.5CL vs 2.5CL
2.5V vs 2.5V

I can't think of any other comparison thats needed here. If there is please let me know 

They're ALL meant two work though as the mobo manu says!! This means I followed ALL guidelines and I still ended up throwing $260 away!!









Argggh


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you RMA the MB?


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Most high density memory is cheap garbage and usually have compatability issues...try using a CL of 3 or 4 (if its an option)


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Reverse order:


crazijoe said:


> Can you RMA the MB?


The motherboard? No its 2.1 years old. The RAM, yes.


twajetmech said:


> Most high density memory is cheap garbage and usually have compatability issues...try using a CL of 3 or 4 (if its an option)


Yes CL 3 is an option, the slowest and meant to be the most stable option. It cost $44 for this PC2700 256MB about 2 months ago.

I'll have to wait a while now, maybe till morn here before I can run anymore checkups. This place has become overcrowded and busy and someones guna trip and trash my PC. With my frustration (disguise for despair) building up, I'll end up blowing the steam off on one of them :normal: 
Even though they're all women :laugh: 

Many thanks for all the help twajetmech, crazijoe and Done_Fishin and with the IM like replies. I'll get back to this ASAP! :tongue:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

ok, glad its up and running.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Morning ya'll

My first try of today with the Corsair DDR400 512MB didn't work. I get the beeeeps again when booting after installation.

Got to get to work and I'll test it there if its not too busy a day.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

OK, do us a favor if you can, you have too many memory modules for us to keep track of, make a list of them and let us know which ones are working and which do not, along with the voltage you tried them at and timings, fsb etc, it would help us a lot, also besides the mobo you have, what is in the rest of your system.... a list of the components your are running these tests on would help as well....don't forget to include the info on the psu....time for me to go to bed, I will check back later today


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, I ran Memtest86 again on the one stick that does work (256MB PC2700) and it gave 24975 errors by Test#6 and then jammed!! Thats why I don't use it because every harddrive I connect to it, its OS becomes corrupt. As I just connected one today to test and later when using it to boot, it kept bringing me back to the same screen asking _"Windows encountered a problem. If you've added any hardware remove it"_ And then options to "_Start Windows Normal, Safe Mode, Safe Mode with Networking, Last Known Good Config"_ etc, with a timer at the bottom of the black screen which when reaches 0, reboots the system.

OK. The motherboard (only used 8-9 times properly) is this one as I've mentioned all the way through: 
*MS-6743G-LS (Intel 865GM2-LS)*

*My PC specification is:*
*Intel Celeron 2.8GHz 533 FSB w/Hyper Threading
*1 x 80GB Maxtor DaimondMax 7200RPM HDD (new)
*1 x Stock Fan
*1 x Samsung CDRW/DVDRW combo
*6 x USB 2.0 ports
*Onboard LAN, Video, Sound.

*It explicitly mentions support of High Density modules, 1GB per bank x4, Single & Dual Channel, DDR400 at maximum in any assortment.
*I followed MSI testing and they had throughly tested and recommended the RAM I've bought as perfectly compatible.
*Crucial Memory (scan & I talked to a technician) also said the same and recommended me the same RAM


> *4 Banks of 2 Slots, max 4GB 2.5V DIMM
> *DDR266, 333, 400
> *High or Low density
> *Single or Dual Channel
> *Single or Double sided


The RAM recommended as definitely compatible was : Corsair 512MB DDR400 PC3200 [VS512MB400] (HERE) or Corsair 1GB DDR400 PC3200 [VS1GB400] (HERE)


Spec of the 1GB said:


> Corsair VS1GB400C3 1024MB Value Select PC-3200 DDR RAM, 128Mx64, non-ECC, 184-pin DIMM, CL3, Unbuffered, 64Mx8 DRAMs


*Here's the Temp/Voltages it gave after running Memetest86 for 6 hours:*

```
Phoenix - Award BIOS
PC Health Status

Current Temp 55C/132F
C. System Temp 30C/86F
C CPU Fan speed 2489 RPM

Vcore (V) : 1.30V
VTT (V) : 1.52V
3.3V : 3.31V
+5V : 5.01V
+12V : +12.01V
-12V : -11.97V
VBAT (V) 2.95V
5VSB 4.96V

CPU Vcore Adjust 1.475V
```
*RAM I have available for testing from 3 computers and new:*
Low Density
*4 x Corsair 512MB DDR400 PC3200 (new-no errors)
*1 x Corsair 1GB DDR400 PC3200 (new-no errors)
*1 x Micron 1GB DDR266 PC2100 (used-no errors)
*1 x Generic 1 GB DDR333 PC2700 (used-no errors)
*1 x Samsung 256MB DDR333 PC2700 (was in the PC before, has 25000 errors with M/test)

High Density
*1 x Generic 1GB DDR333 PC2700 (new-no errors)
*1 x Corsair 1GB DDR266 PC2100 (used-no errors)
*1x Generic 512MB DDR266 PC2100 (new-no errors) 
*1 x Samsung 256MB DDR333 PC2700 (used-no errors)
*1 x Generic 256MB DDR266 PC2100 (used-4 errors)

*Set to 2.5V, CL2.5 and 3 OR Auto-Detect and Default by SPD:*


If I insert ANY (but 1) of them in, in ANY bank of four, together or alone, I get a *beeeeeep* @ POST.


BUT for one which is the Samsung 256MB DDR333: ~25000 errors w/Memetest!


Why I can't run the PC2700 that works is, because it was the source of my BSoD's that ruined my OS. So every HDD with an OS I connect becomes corrupted.


This is the current position I'm in, as from the start. I hope its clear now what stage I'm at, whats been done and what not. Help is much appreciated. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry but I can't be sold that the motherboard is any good. 

Fact 1: All the memory you tried, but the defective one, does not work. However the memory works in another MB. 

Fact 2: Every HDD with an OS you connect becomes corrupted. 

I find it very hard to believe that 11 sticks of memory are defective.
I also find it hard to believe that at least one of the good sticks of memory does not work in your system but works in another. 

The only outcome to this...Bad motherboard.

Another option. Try a different processor to eleviate it.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

A little timeout required here from my side now. Will have to experiment more and try to figure out my next step.
Thats like bagging a date with the hottest in town and when turning up at her door, seeing her snogging the likes out of another guy 
Feel a little disappointed right now. A new $900 system 2 years ago, hardly used and its throwing away time already!!
I've just built another system, and have also to pay for a WQXGA of work which I brought home while the ashes (Aussies vs Brits) were on, and my neighbors young kid swung his bat straight into it and smashed it up. 

Double despair.









Don't have a spare socket 478 CPU to burn.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Whilst the kid swinging his bat into your WQXGA isn't exactly your fault, one can't hold the same thought about your fried mobo. 
Hope you recover from all your woes soon.
Don't forget that as much as life tries to kick us down, we are usually responsible for giving it a helping hand! :grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

My mobo couldn't have been caused by me, its had the same problem ever since I bought it. Thats what made me change the RAM, the HDD and the OS 30 times. After that its been on the shelf in its dupy case for 2 years.

Yes, alas! I was meant to fix it up for three kids I sponsor in North Afghanistan!!! Don't have the time nor extra dosh to throw away right now after buying all the RAM and two new computers, as well as the friggin screen.

Thanks.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Since the mobo has exhibited the same problem with countless different memory modules for past 2 years Joe is right....the mobo is no good....you should have rma's it back then.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Was too busy to do that back then, and I left it when I bought it for 3 months before installing XP and then booting it. It would just switch off, randomly after around 10-20 minutes. Checked everything, a few techs who know the most around where I was then also checked up and couldn't resolve the issue but started changing other components which I said could not be the issue.

I have one option left: buy a Samsung 256MB PC2700 (low density) and replace that with the exact same but corrupted one in there now. It accepts the corrupted one and accepted it when it had no errors. It should accept this one aswell, and if I can get XP installed with it and load up properly, its all tickatee boo!

If that works, then I don't really know what to conclude.

Thanks for all the extended & thorough help :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It seems to me that you're building yourself a PC spares depot .. wanna let me know the address in case I need anything ??:grin: 
When are you going to hold a boot sale ?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I'll sell them along with the house when I'm finally broke.. any legitimate offers? :grin:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I wouldn't waste time or money on it....since you could never trust the mobo to be reliable and stable, for all the money you may spend you can pick up a 478 mobo to put all the other parts in and have a system you can trust.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes you're right there. 
Any suggestions for a socket 478 mobo that accepts Single and Dual channel High/Low density DDR RAM, with at least: 2 SATA connections, 3 PCI and one PCIe, an AGP x8, two IDE connections, onboard vid, 4 USB 2.0, a Firewire port, LAN and sound, good room for the Zalman copper heatsink/fan and is *reliable* with good support and documentation?

What if the RAM inserting starts making a different beeping now... like tee ta tee ta tee ta, high and low pitches?
Still the same problem or different (as I would imagine)

Thanks.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Sounds like a different problem...clear the cmos and look at the mobo manual for the bios beep codes....it will tell you what is failing to work based on the way it beeps...as for 478 mobo's take a look at newegg, tigerdirect, pricegrabber and see what 478 mobo's are still available and makle a list, we'll let you know which one out of them is worth it....I do believe the Asus P4P800 is still available....stick to Asus, Intel or Abit mobo's for best reliability


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Personally I wanted to buy an Asus A8N SLi Deluxe to get the next AMD Athlon FX line from the quad core CPU's. But that'll be a wait at least till July now.

I'm looking @ this: Asus P4P800-E Deluxe

Whadya reckon chief? :4-dontkno 

My only concern: I don't think it supports single channel RAM.

Thanks again.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Its an excellent mobo....the sister mobo to the one I have....it supports single channel ram...all mobo's do, but has the advantage of running dual channel for an added 15%-20% boost in performance. I think you're thinking of high density ram....which most mobo's don't like. Also, with these newer mobo's memory selection and how picky they are about good memory is a function of their respective chipsets...not the mobo mfg's fault. But is does mean that mixing memory modules from different mfg's, speed and latency is not going to work anymore....not like it did back in Pentium, PII, PIII days


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks. Always good to have reassurance









Haha, I'm thinking







for more!


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Just to add, I've tested the socket 478 CPU 2.8Ghz on another PC, and its fully functional. So there's nothing wrong there.

Also, when it wasn't starting earlier, I figured out that the multiplier is 21 on my system. When I bumped it up to the max i.e. 165...

*165 x 21 = 3.465GHz!!!*

Yes, thats what I had overlocked it to and its why the screen wasn't coming on although the temperatures were good @ 55C and the processor was running.

Still testing... :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Kalim said:


> Just to add, I've tested the socket 478 CPU 2.8Ghz on another PC, and its fully functional. So there's nothing wrong there.
> 
> Also, when it wasn't starting earlier, I figured out that the multiplier is 21 on my system. When I bumped it up to the max i.e. 165...
> 
> ...


when you start again let me know .. just in case of another chernobyl :grin:

Ok you're lucky it's Intel isn't it they don't MELT!! lol


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

twajetmech said:


> Sounds like a different problem...clear the cmos and look at the mobo manual for the bios beep codes....it will tell you what is failing to work based on the way it beeps...


Mobo manual doesn't mention anything in regards to warning beeps :upset: 


Done_Fishin said:


> when you start again let me know .. just in case of another chernobyl :grin:
> 
> Ok you're lucky it's Intel isn't it they don't MELT!! lol


It still runs smoooth! I had it put to below 0C the other day and fired it up on a test rig to check up. Next tried 'burning' it with Prime95 and SiS Sandra Lite - very good. :grin:


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Well guys, it is the motherboard (although its not used!!)

No beeps anymore though! RAM is picked up fine now.

I tried with this monitor, its cables, its PSU, its RAM, its HDD with a perfect OS. I even swapped the CPU into another good mobo. Repeatedly it failed to load windows. It picks up everything correctly. I can also get into the BIOS and past that. But after the load bar, it will flash a blue screen (not a BSoD, a little different with some info) and then it puts me back to a reboot and a black screen after POST telling me it didn't load up successfully and t choose which mode to boot in.

The only thing I can think of is that it happened after I cleared the CMOS. Maybe its the BIOS version?

If not then its only the mobo.

Thanks.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

You may try and flash an older BIOS version.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Mines the oldest there is. There's 3 newer versions released since 2003 for it. Since it all or nothing now anyway, I'll try flashing it when I can.


----------

